# Longfin or shortfin?



## Special (Jan 4, 2018)

I am currently setting up a planted 4gallon tank. It's going through it's cycle and I'm waiting for some more plants to arrive. I don't know what sort of betta I want to live in it at the moment. I've read that plakats and even females prefer a larger tank so they can zoom around without being weighed down by the long fins of more traditional bettas. I do like the look of plakats but I don't know if one would be happy in such a tank. I only want to have a happy fish. I would love some to hear what other people think. Thanks!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

A 4 gallon is big enough for a single betta to be happy unless it's odd shaped like high tank. I think you should get a betta you really like no matter what the tail type is. But if the current is strong, a plakat would be a better choice. I personally prefer plakats than other tail types because I don't have to worry about fin biting that much.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I've kept long fins in 50g long. It doesn't really matter - all types can enjoy space. It's more of an individual character thing - some mainly stay in a small area while others will often patrol the whole tank.


----------



## Special (Jan 4, 2018)

Thank you both. I just want to go into the store and find a fish I really like no matter the fin type but I was prepared to not look at the plakats if they would be too energetic for my tiny tank. I'm super excited for my new friend.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

A four is plenty big enough for a PK should you find one you like. I've not had any problem keeping Plakat in a 2.5 or a 5.5. However, the 2.5 I have is longer than tall at 12" x 6" x 8". I don't know where the business about smaller tanks not being appropriate for PK? Guess from human "logic" and not experience? :dunno:

Through long-time experimenting I have found that if you start the filter out at its lowest setting and gradually increase the output even the longest-finned Betta will exercise and strengthen until it can handle any except the most turbulent current. Now I'm trying to decide if this strengthening is why I don't have any fin biters. *knock wood*

Make sure you post photos of your new Betta!


----------



## Special (Jan 4, 2018)

Yeah I can't remember where I read it. Probably on tumblr but it just stuck in my head. I connected it like two different breeds who had different exercise requirements kinda like dogs haha. My tank is much longer than tall and the filter does push out the water quite fast but it also needs to have some sponge pushed in the top because its open and I can just imagine a curious fish getting stuck in it. So the flow will be baffled some, plus whatever plants make it up that high. It'll be about 4-6 weeks before I can afford the fish but I figure that will give me time to get the cycle stable and let the plants grow in.


----------

